
Whatbrowser.org doesn't work on IE8 - mrt128
https://whatbrowser.org
======
heldrida
who gives a sh!t?

------
janesconference
And?

~~~
mike128
That's the site Google points you to for more information if i.e. Google Maps
doesn't load on your browser

